# Does anyone know if there is



## ugaboz (Jan 1, 2010)

any open bbq competition in the spring in kansas city


----------



## gnubee (Jan 1, 2010)

Check this link. Click on May then Scroll down the page. There are several comps in KS including the KS State Championship.


----------



## ugaboz (Jan 1, 2010)

wheres the link and thanks


----------



## bbq engineer (Jan 2, 2010)

UGABOZ,

Your best resource for upcoming events is from the KCBS website...They are one of the major sanctioning bodies of BBQ Competitions.  Here is a link to their website for events...just click the month you are interested in, things really ramp up in the spring when the weather starts to get nice.

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php

A lot of the info on the KCBS has recently been hidden to everyone except KCBS members...but membership does have its privledges, including most recently a free membership to restaurant depot.  A great place to grab meat to smoke.


----------



## ugaboz (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks a lot, that is a great website


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 2, 2010)

There is a competition in Topeka too.  If you send me your registration you are almost guaranteed to win.  Currently I am the only judge and you are the only competitor!  Let me know if you need my address!


----------

